# OC-Rekordwelle auf Hwbot: GTX 780 Ti auf 2.051 MHz übertaktet



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. Juli 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *OC-Rekordwelle auf Hwbot: GTX 780 Ti auf 2.051 MHz übertaktet*

					Auf Hwbot ist jüngst eine ganze Welle neuer OC-Rekorde registriert worden, darunter im Unigine Heaven, 3DMark 11, Vantage, Fire Strike, Fire Strike Extreme, Catzilla 720p sowie Hwbot Prime. Extrem-Übertakter Kingpin hat es derweil geschafft, den unserer Kenntnis nach höchsten GPU-Takt mit einer GK110-Grafikkarte zu erreichen: 2.051 MHz.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *OC-Rekordwelle auf Hwbot: GTX 780 Ti auf 2.051 MHz übertaktet*


----------



## DKK007 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: OC-Rekordwelle auf Hwbot: GTX 780 Ti auf 2.051 MHz übertaktet*

2 GHz sind für eine GPU schon ein sehr erstaunlicher Wert. 
Interessanter als die nackten Benchmarkzahlen wären aber Bildraten in Spielen gewesen.


----------



## Goyoma (22. Juli 2014)

Heiliger Bimbam 

Das ist mal 'n Wert


----------



## Dancop (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: OC-Rekordwelle auf Hwbot: GTX 780 Ti auf 2.051 MHz übertaktet*

Danke danke für den abermaligen Artikel! !!

Aaaaaaber.... 

Im catzilla lagen 1975mhz an...nicht 1925.

ansonsten...100 dank!


----------



## XD-User (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: OC-Rekordwelle auf Hwbot: GTX 780 Ti auf 2.051 MHz übertaktet*

In welchem Jahrzehnt sowas wohl mal als standart bei GPU´s anliegt


----------



## FvPntOh (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: OC-Rekordwelle auf Hwbot: GTX 780 Ti auf 2.051 MHz übertaktet*



XD-User schrieb:


> In welchem Jahrzehnt sowas wohl mal als standart bei GPU´s anliegt


 
StandarD..


----------



## e4syyy (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: OC-Rekordwelle auf Hwbot: GTX 780 Ti auf 2.051 MHz übertaktet*

Ob auf dem Ding wohl Star Citizen in 4K läuft.


----------



## Buxxdehude (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: OC-Rekordwelle auf Hwbot: GTX 780 Ti auf 2.051 MHz übertaktet*

Ist ja eher die Frage, als Laie, warum auf CPUs schon länger so viel Herz anliegen können, aber auf Grafikkarten noch nicht. 

Wie lautet die technische Begründung?


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: OC-Rekordwelle auf Hwbot: GTX 780 Ti auf 2.051 MHz übertaktet*



e4syyy schrieb:


> Ob auf dem Ding wohl Star Citizen in 4K läuft.


 
Sollte kein CPU-Limit vorliegen, die Speicherbandbreite und die Speichergröße ausreichen, würde ich einfach mal auf JA tippen 


Buxxdehude schrieb:


> Ist ja eher die Frage, als Laie, warum auf CPUs schon länger so viel Herz anliegen können, aber auf Grafikkarten noch nicht.
> 
> Wie lautet die technische Begründung?


 
Unterschiedlicher genereller Aufbau; genauso könnte man fragen, wieso CPUs nicht mehre tausend Kerne haben. Ein einzelner Transistor wurde auch schon mal auf 500 GHZ gebracht


----------



## Gast20150401 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: OC-Rekordwelle auf Hwbot: GTX 780 Ti auf 2.051 MHz übertaktet*



XD-User schrieb:


> In welchem Jahrzehnt sowas wohl mal als standart bei GPU´s anliegt


 

erstmal die Frage stellen,wie lange wir leben......hehe...irgendwann ist eh schluß mit noch kleineren Fertigungstechniken....was kommt dann....alla Star Treck Kristalle?


----------



## Tscheiga (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: OC-Rekordwelle auf Hwbot: GTX 780 Ti auf 2.051 MHz übertaktet*

Heilige Kuh ******* 

Da muss man viel glück haben um so eine gute GPU zu erwischen :O und auch ne Verdammt extrem gute Wasserkühlung ....
FPS in den Games wäre echt gut zu Wissen. Ich glaube schon min.100FPS+ auf  Max. in 1080P oder sogar 150 FPS villeicht kommt ja mal ein echter Benchs weil die syntetischen sind ja gut und schön aber in realen Situationen ist es ein unterschied 

In der Theorie können wir das ganze Weltall abfliegen aber in der Praxis nicht


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: OC-Rekordwelle auf Hwbot: GTX 780 Ti auf 2.051 MHz übertaktet*



Tscheiga schrieb:


> Da muss man viel glück haben um so eine gute GPU zu erwischen


 
Bei der Prominenz wie Kingpin hat das nicht unbedingt immer was mit Glück zu tun. Der Grund warum die immer wieder auf Platz 1 sind ist meiner Meinung nach nicht dass es kine andere Person auf der Welt gibt die das extrem-OC so gut beherrscht sonden eher, dass entsprechende Hersteller aus Marketinggründen sehr viele Karten vorselektieren um ein möglichst gutes Sample zu diesem Zweck zu finden.

Der HobbyOCler zu Hause kann sich nicht mal eben 50 oder 100 GTX780Ti kaufen und durchprobieren - Kingpin muss die vorselektierten Samples höchstwahrscheinlich nicht mal bezahlen. 

Entsprechend bin ich wesentlich beeindruckter von den "normalen" Menschen (sprich mit "richtigem" Job) die ihr Erspartes für dieses Hobby opfern und gar nicht mal so weit von den gesponsorten Profis landen.


----------



## Tscheiga (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: OC-Rekordwelle auf Hwbot: GTX 780 Ti auf 2.051 MHz übertaktet*

Ah ok, Ich dachte das wäre jetzt nicht Pöse gemeint ein 0815 Mensch der Arbeitet.
Ist es etwa das gleiche wie bei 3DMark die mit Top 1 Platzierungen ? Oder sind das "echte" HobbyOCler ? 

Welche Marke hatte er? Hab das nicht Herausgefunden
Wegen "Richtigen Job" In Korea ist eSport auch ein Job


----------



## DKK007 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: OC-Rekordwelle auf Hwbot: GTX 780 Ti auf 2.051 MHz übertaktet*



Buxxdehude schrieb:


> Ist ja eher die Frage, als Laie, warum auf CPUs schon länger so viel Herz anliegen können, aber auf Grafikkarten noch nicht.
> 
> Wie lautet die technische Begründung?


 
Ist eine völlig andere Architektur.


----------



## True Monkey (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: OC-Rekordwelle auf Hwbot: GTX 780 Ti auf 2.051 MHz übertaktet*



> Entsprechend bin ich wesentlich beeindruckter von den "normalen" Menschen (sprich mit "richtigem" Job) die ihr Erspartes für dieses Hobby opfern und gar nicht mal so weit von den gesponsorten Profis landen.


 
Dann sollte dir das gefallen ...

True Monkey`s Cinebench R11.5 score: 16.82 points with a Xeon E5 2687W V2

True Monkey`s Cinebench R15 score: 1503 cb with a Xeon E5 2687W V2

Ich halte somit die Cinebench Weltrekorde bei 8 Kernern  

@  PCGH 
Manchmal sollte man das eigene Team im Auge behalten und nicht so sehr in die ferne schweifen


----------



## SpeCnaZ (23. Juli 2014)

@Tsche Ich bin mir sicher der hat keine WaKü benutzt  eher DICE und LN²


----------



## Tscheiga (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: OC-Rekordwelle auf Hwbot: GTX 780 Ti auf 2.051 MHz übertaktet*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> @Tsche Ich bin mir sicher der hat keine WaKü benutzt :svhief: eher DICE und LN²


 
DICE ist doch der Battlefield Entwickler 
LN² weiß ich grade nicht, *Schäm* trotz Chemi Unterricht ^^


----------



## True Monkey (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: OC-Rekordwelle auf Hwbot: GTX 780 Ti auf 2.051 MHz übertaktet*

KINGPIN hat Ln2 benutzt ....über Dice (Trockeneis) lächelt er nur 

Ln2 = Flüssiger Stickstoff -186°


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: OC-Rekordwelle auf Hwbot: GTX 780 Ti auf 2.051 MHz übertaktet*

DICE = Dry Ice = Trockeneis, festes CO2 (-78,5°C)
LN2 = Liquid Nitrogen = Flüssiger Stickstoff (-196°C), fälschlicherweise oft als flüssige Luft bezeichnet. Die "2" kommt von der chemischen Formel N2 für (biatomaren) Stickstoff (und gehört tiefgestellt).


----------



## Tscheiga (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: OC-Rekordwelle auf Hwbot: GTX 780 Ti auf 2.051 MHz übertaktet*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> DICE = Dry Ice = Trockeneis, festes CO2 (-78,5°C)
> LN2 = Liquid Nitrogen = Flüssiger Stickstoff (-196°C), fälschlicherweise oft als flüssige Luft bezeichnet. Die "2" kommt von der chemischen Formel N2 für (biatomaren) Stickstoff (und gehört tiefgestellt).


 Die Formel kann ich >.< Aber der Name ist mir nicht eingefallen ;( 
Trockeneis wurde/wird bei uns "nur" mit Co² gekenn zeichnet nicht mit DICE


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: OC-Rekordwelle auf Hwbot: GTX 780 Ti auf 2.051 MHz übertaktet*

Dann müsste es "CO2 (s)" mit tiefgestellter 2 gewesen sein. Ohne das s dahinter (steht für solid, also fester Aggregatzustand) müsste der geneigte Chemiker von Normalbedingungen ausgehen wo CO2 gasförmig ist und eher keinen Chip kühlen kann... aber das ist zugegeben Haarspalterei


----------



## Tscheiga (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: OC-Rekordwelle auf Hwbot: GTX 780 Ti auf 2.051 MHz übertaktet*

Haarspalterrei? Ansichtssache ^^

Mal anders gefragt was bringt es die GPU mit Stickstoff o.ä zu Kühlen? Würde nicht eine "Normale" WaKü  reichen? Bei Quad-SLI Kann ich es Verstehen, so eine Wakü GPU ist echt nice ^^ wenn man nicht eine mist GPU erwischt wie ich ... nur Fehler usw. egal


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: OC-Rekordwelle auf Hwbot: GTX 780 Ti auf 2.051 MHz übertaktet*

Mit einer Wasserkühlung kannst du weder Temperaturen unterhalb der Umgebungstemperatur erreichen (wo sich die elektrischen Eigenschaften von Chips stark verändern/verbessern) noch kannst du mit einer Wakü 800 Watt von einer 10 Quadratzentimeter großen Fläche wegschaffen.

Und nein, das ist nicht übertrieben für eine solche Karte die mit 1,7+v Spannung läuft...


----------



## Tscheiga (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: OC-Rekordwelle auf Hwbot: GTX 780 Ti auf 2.051 MHz übertaktet*

What the 
Ja ok für die Leute die mit OC KArten ihr Geld verdienen ist sowas wie Co2 Kühlung vermutlich Normal
Aber für Normalos reicht eine WaKü GPU ^^ 

Kann man denn mit einer so extrem OC Karte überhaupt Raumtemp. schaffen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: OC-Rekordwelle auf Hwbot: GTX 780 Ti auf 2.051 MHz übertaktet*



Tscheiga schrieb:


> Kann man denn mit einer so extrem OC Karte überhaupt Raumtemp. schaffen?


 
Wie meinst du das? 
Meinste die Temperaturen der Chips während des Betriebes? Kuck mal auf dem Bild da oben links:
http://hwbot.org/image/1208652.jpg


Der Trick dabei ist, dass die Temperaturen nicht SO niedrig werden, dass CPUs/GPUs gar nicht mehr funktionieren (ColdBug).


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: OC-Rekordwelle auf Hwbot: GTX 780 Ti auf 2.051 MHz übertaktet*

Es gibt eine Aktualisierung für den Artikel.


Dancop schrieb:


> Danke danke für den abermaligen Artikel! !!
> 
> Aaaaaaber....
> 
> ...


Danke für den Hinweis - habe ich geändert.



True Monkey schrieb:


> Dann sollte dir das gefallen ...
> 
> True Monkey`s Cinebench R11.5 score: 16.82 points with a Xeon E5 2687W V2
> 
> ...


Siehe Update


----------



## Tscheiga (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: OC-Rekordwelle auf Hwbot: GTX 780 Ti auf 2.051 MHz übertaktet*

Also sollten die Te,p. eher so 50-70 Grad sein wärend des Betriebes?


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: OC-Rekordwelle auf Hwbot: GTX 780 Ti auf 2.051 MHz übertaktet*



Tscheiga schrieb:


> Also sollten die Te,p. eher so 50-70 Grad sein wärend des Betriebes?


 
MINUS!

Wo das Optimum für welchen Chip liegt kann ich dir nicht sagen da ich selbst kein Extrem-OCler bin.


----------



## Namaker (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: OC-Rekordwelle auf Hwbot: GTX 780 Ti auf 2.051 MHz übertaktet*



> Der erzielte CPU-Takt von knapp über 4 GHz ist bemerkenswert, da sich  Xeon-Prozessoren nicht über den Multiplikator übertakten lassen. True  Monkey gelang es, den Referenztakt von 100 auf 115 MHz anzuheben.


Ich kenn mich mit den Intels nicht aus, aber 15% mehr kommen einem an sich recht wenig vor. Wo genau liegen da die Limitierungen? Der Speichertakt ist ja wohl an den Referenztakt gekoppelt, aber die Multiplikatoren dort kann man ändern, ist der PCI-E Takt auch vom Referenztakt festgelegt?

Aber auf jeden Fall eine top Leistung


----------



## hanfi104 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: OC-Rekordwelle auf Hwbot: GTX 780 Ti auf 2.051 MHz übertaktet*



Namaker schrieb:


> Ich kenn mich mit den Intels nicht aus, aber 15% mehr kommen einem an sich recht wenig vor. Wo genau liegen da die Limitierungen? Der Speichertakt ist ja wohl an den Referenztakt gekoppelt, aber die Multiplikatoren dort kann man ändern, ist der PCI-E Takt auch vom Referenztakt festgelegt?
> 
> Aber auf jeden Fall eine top Leistung


 Die K CPUs die zum Übertakten hergenommen werden haben einen offenen Multi. Baseclock * Multi ist Takt. Die Xeons können ihren Multi nicht beliebig erhöhen, also muss der Baseclock erhöht werden, der aber meist nur bis unter~10% (110MHz) getaktet werden kann.


----------



## DasRegal (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: OC-Rekordwelle auf Hwbot: GTX 780 Ti auf 2.051 MHz übertaktet*

Top gemacht True Monkey   Immer schön Punkte fürs Team sammeln.  Werde nächsten Monat mich mal ans 4-Way Sli benchen wagen.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: OC-Rekordwelle auf Hwbot: GTX 780 Ti auf 2.051 MHz übertaktet*

Für gewöhnlich ist alles über 105Mhz Baseclock schon Welten von alltagstauglich entfernt, meiner schaltet schon bei 107 BLCK komplett ab, 115MHz ist da schon ne Hausnummer 
@True Mokey: Wirklich richtig klasse gemacht.


----------



## minicoopers (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: OC-Rekordwelle auf Hwbot: GTX 780 Ti auf 2.051 MHz übertaktet*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Für gewöhnlich ist alles über 105Mhz Baseclock schon Welten von alltagstauglich entfernt, meiner schaltet schon bei 107 BLCK komplett ab, 115MHz ist da schon ne Hausnummer
> @True Mokey: Wirklich richtig klasse gemacht.


 Bei S.2011 ist das mit dem höheren BLCK etwas einfacher. Bei den "kleinen" sockeln also 1155/1150 ist das schwerer


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: OC-Rekordwelle auf Hwbot: GTX 780 Ti auf 2.051 MHz übertaktet*



minicoopers schrieb:


> Bei S.2011 ist das mit dem höheren BLCK etwas einfacher. Bei den "kleinen" sockeln also 1155/1150 ist das schwerer


 
Stimmt zwar, 115 MHz BCLK sind aber auch bei S2011 Welten von einfach entfernt. Spätestens bei 110 wirds da auch sehr eng.
Weiß der Geier welchen Voodoo-Zauber True da wieder hergetanzt hat.


----------



## Tscheiga (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: OC-Rekordwelle auf Hwbot: GTX 780 Ti auf 2.051 MHz übertaktet*

Wieso sind 115 Mhz BCLK was das auch immer sein soll so schwer zu erreichen? 115 Mhz Klingt ja nicht mal soo viel


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: OC-Rekordwelle auf Hwbot: GTX 780 Ti auf 2.051 MHz übertaktet*

Weil Intel ihre Architektur von CPU und Chipsatz so angepasst hat dass Takte über 100 MHz schnell instabil werden.

Grund: Für gut übertaktbare CPUs mit freiem Multiplikator musst du mehr Geld bezahlen (K-CPUs und Z-Chipsätze).
Könnte man den BCLK sehr weit übertakten (wie das beispielsweise noch bei Nehalem der Fall war) kaufen sich die Leute "billige" CPUs und übertakten sie mit hohem BCLK - und Intel bleibt auf den teuren Ks sitzen.

Damals hat Gott und die Welt den kleinsten i7 gekauft (i7 920) und ihn von 2,6 GHz auf 4+ GHz getaktet indem man den Multi auf 20 lässt und einfach den BCLK von damals 133 MHz auf 200+ hochgefahren hat. Die teureren 940, 950, 965 usw.-CPUs waren damit ad absurdum weil der kleine 920er für 200€ mit hohem BLCK die dicken CPUs abgezogen hat. Das hat intel nun mit dieser architektonischen Änderung verhindert - wer deutlich über 4 GHz will und keine BCLK-Instabilitäten haben will MUSS eine K-CPU kaufen.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: OC-Rekordwelle auf Hwbot: GTX 780 Ti auf 2.051 MHz übertaktet*



Namaker schrieb:


> Ich kenn mich mit den Intels nicht aus, aber 15% mehr kommen einem an sich recht wenig vor. Wo genau liegen da die Limitierungen? Der Speichertakt ist ja wohl an den Referenztakt gekoppelt, aber die Multiplikatoren dort kann man ändern, ist der PCI-E Takt auch vom Referenztakt festgelegt?



Das Problem ist seit 2011 mit Einführung der SandyBridge-CPUs Sockel1155 und allen Nachfolgenden, das an dem, ich sag mal Referenztakt, alles andere untrennbar gekoppelt ist, PCIe, SATA, USB usw.
Und da können geringe Taktsteigerungen schon zu Instabilität führen.
Wirklich Übertakten lassen sich seitdem nur noch i5 und i7 mit dem "k"-Zusatz, und bezahlen lässt sich Intel dieses "k", bzw. den freien Multi, natürlich auch noch extra ....


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: OC-Rekordwelle auf Hwbot: GTX 780 Ti auf 2.051 MHz übertaktet*



Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Das Problem ist seit 2011 mit Einführung der SandyBridge-CPUs Sockel1155 und allen Nachfolgenden, das an dem, ich sag mal Referenztakt, alles andere untrennbar gekoppelt ist, PCIe, SATA, USB usw.
> Und da können geringe Taktsteigerungen schon zu Instabilität führen.


 
Das ist der offizielle technische Grund. Es wäre technisch aber absolut kein Problem gewesen, für die CPU einen eigenen Taktgeber zu etablieren oder den originalen zu alterieren (was heute in stark abgewandelter Form als BCLK-Straps bekannt ist), aus oben genannten Gründen hat intel da aber verständlicherweise natürlich kein Interesse daran.


----------



## minicoopers (23. Juli 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Stimmt zwar, 115 MHz BCLK sind aber auch bei S2011 Welten von einfach entfernt. Spätestens bei 110 wirds da auch sehr eng.
> Weiß der Geier welchen Voodoo-Zauber True da wieder hergetanzt hat.



Naja ohne  große Optimierungen hatte ich auch 113 hinbekommen...
http://hwbot.org/submission/2564191_minicoopers_cinebench_2003_xeon_e5_2687w_v2_5065_points

Vielleicht hatte True aber auch eine bessere CPU erwischt als ich...


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: OC-Rekordwelle auf Hwbot: GTX 780 Ti auf 2.051 MHz übertaktet*

Das würde ich mal als ziemliches Glück ansehen, bei mir ist schon deutlich früher Feierabend (wobei mein Board auch keine solche OC-Maschine ist).


----------



## minicoopers (23. Juli 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das würde ich mal als ziemliches Glück ansehen, bei mir ist schon deutlich früher Feierabend (wobei mein Board auch keine solche OC-Maschine ist).



Ja die Boards sind halt für OC nochmal etwas besser. 
Aber bei deinem i7 ist der Blck ja auch nicht so entscheidend


----------



## der8auer (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: OC-Rekordwelle auf Hwbot: GTX 780 Ti auf 2.051 MHz übertaktet*

Kommt bei 2011 extrem aufs Board an. Mein R4BE macht 119 BCLK


----------



## True Monkey (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: OC-Rekordwelle auf Hwbot: GTX 780 Ti auf 2.051 MHz übertaktet*

*hust*

CPU-Z Validator 4.0

189.5


----------



## der8auer (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: OC-Rekordwelle auf Hwbot: GTX 780 Ti auf 2.051 MHz übertaktet*

Mit dem 100er Strap logischerweise... Bei den gelockten CPUs bringen dir die Straps ja nichts.


----------



## True Monkey (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: OC-Rekordwelle auf Hwbot: GTX 780 Ti auf 2.051 MHz übertaktet*

Leider 

 Aber vom BLCK geht das Board noch höher nur leider der Xeon nicht 
 Mit dem 4960er gehen auch 119 ohne Strap


----------



## n3rd (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: OC-Rekordwelle auf Hwbot: GTX 780 Ti auf 2.051 MHz übertaktet*

Glückwunsch True! Wünsche Dir und dem Achti viele weitere Erfolge in der OC-Szene!


----------



## Oozy (24. Juli 2014)

Finde das persönlich echt spannend, was die mit Extrem-OC für (wenn auch nur für kurze Zeit) stabile Werte erreichen, die durch Benchmarks gejagt werden. True Monkey, der8auer und alle anderen die dazugehören, grosses Kompliment an euch.


----------



## saphira33 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: OC-Rekordwelle auf Hwbot: GTX 780 Ti auf 2.051 MHz übertaktet*

@PCGH_Raff, da hast du deine 2 Ghz bist du jetzt zufrieden 

@Topic Ist ja mal krass wie viel Bewegung da gerade herrscht.


----------



## Tscheiga (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: OC-Rekordwelle auf Hwbot: GTX 780 Ti auf 2.051 MHz übertaktet*

Gehen diese extrem OCler in "normalen" Schritten vor oder so im 100er bereich vor also vom Oc halt ?
Normale Schritte sind für mich 10 und dann halt immer weniger wenn ich die Graka dann teste und der PC abschmiert um den höchten Stabilen Takt zu haben, mein höcher OC ist 40 mhz bei meiner msi 770


----------



## SpeCnaZ (24. Juli 2014)

Ich glaube die gehen nicht im 10 Schritten  würde ganz schön lange dauern bis man 2k hat


----------



## criss vaughn (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: OC-Rekordwelle auf Hwbot: GTX 780 Ti auf 2.051 MHz übertaktet*

Schön zu sehen was die Jungs da rausholen, und natürlich Glückwunsch an _True _für die phantastischen Werte mit dem 8er


----------



## Lubke (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: OC-Rekordwelle auf Hwbot: GTX 780 Ti auf 2.051 MHz übertaktet*

@Tscheiga: man nähert sich erstmal grob an. das geht nach gefühl und erfahrung. wenn man merkt, dass man in den grenzbereich kommt, lotet man es immer feiner aus. zum schluss teilweise in mhz-schritten.


----------



## Tscheiga (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: OC-Rekordwelle auf Hwbot: GTX 780 Ti auf 2.051 MHz übertaktet*

Das hab ich mir auch iwi gedacht^^, leider konnte ich nie richtig OC und somit hab ich nicht soo große Erfahrung mit "richtigen" OC, es gab ja nur eine GPU die wirklich super war für mich


----------



## saphira33 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: OC-Rekordwelle auf Hwbot: GTX 780 Ti auf 2.051 MHz übertaktet*

Wie kommt es das eine 290x @1.6 Ghz schneller als eine 780ti @ 2Ghz ist bei 720p Benchmarks?


----------



## der8auer (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: OC-Rekordwelle auf Hwbot: GTX 780 Ti auf 2.051 MHz übertaktet*

Weil bei AMD Tesselation einfach im Treiber deaktiviert werden kann und bei Nvidia nicht. Mit Tesselation würde AMD alt aussehen.


----------



## saphira33 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: OC-Rekordwelle auf Hwbot: GTX 780 Ti auf 2.051 MHz übertaktet*

Aber sind das dann keine unterschiedlichen Kategorien? Mit und ohne Tesselation? Weil sonst kann man ja mit net 290x @2 Ghz ne 780ti wohl bei knapp 3 Ghz ausstechen und das ist ja nicht der Sinn beim OC das man etwas Deaktiviert um mehr punkte zu bekommen, sondern durch die Taktsteigerung.


----------

